
Ask HN: I am desperate to create my own business - blueterminal
I&#x27;ve worked for 5 years as a Software Developer and I just don&#x27;t wanna do it anymore. I have money saved for investing, and I am an okay developer (I believe I can create software that can serve many people).<p>What do I do? All of my ideas have failed before. I just wanna work on something that is of my own and that pays the bills. Preferably also have a positive impact on society while doing so. I want freedom.<p>I still absolutely love learning new technologies and coding.<p>Thank you very much.
======
mimixco
You've skipped the most important part of the puzzle: Find something _people
want to pay you for_ and do that. Think of all the kinds of software and
services that you can provide. Pick 3 that you know for a fact that people
will pay for. Investigate those further and try to think of an MVP product or
service you could offer and how much it would cost.

I also highly recommend YC's Startup School. It helped my startup enormously.
And... watch every episode of Shark Tank; there are lots of free lessons from
the sharks who've done this many times before.

------
justSayin000001
You are literally asking for someone else to do the hard part of thinking of
an idea for you. You can’t expect someone to give their good idea to you so
you can make your own company. If you are looking to simply be your own boss
become a contractor. There are many resources to help you do that.

------
totetsu
Ask people around you about their problems, and try to think of what you could
build to solve these?

